# Rootzwiki App Issue?



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

When I go to my subscribed tab at bottom I have no issue seeing my followed topics. However I can't see the forums I follow I.E. HTC Thunderbolt and Galaxy Nexus. Here is what I see:









However when I go to any forum and hit menu I have no option to mark as a favorite. I've followed them via website but they still don't show up in subscribed. Any help is appreciated!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone?

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

I just checked and it seems on the app you can subscribe to threads individually but not forums 
There was no option in the Android Settings that allowed me to subscribe to a forum as a whole
Seems that maybe the following option as of now may not be added into the app


----------



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

JsinLegacy said:


> I just checked and it seems on the app you can subscribe to threads individually but not forums
> There was no option in the Android Settings that allowed me to subscribe to a forum as a whole
> Seems that maybe the following option as of now may not be added into the app


so why is that option listed?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

At least it's not me missing something lol.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

kr8os71 said:


> so why is that option listed?


you'll have to ask the developers of the app... I am honestly not sure... could be a place holder for a future update possibly


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I'll get ahold of them, thanks.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Its in the developers hands.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

b16 said:


> Its in the developers hands.


That was fast! Thanks!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------

